# Members You Have Not Seen In Awhile But Would Like To



## Lee (Apr 24, 2020)

Maybe if they see this then they will pop in and say Hello again.

I have not seen Treeguy for awhile, he helped me quite a bit giving advice on transplanting a tree so I would like to see him back.

Anyone else care to add to the list?


----------



## Duster (Apr 24, 2020)

Catlady hasn't posted since March 30.  Everything okay, Catlady?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Lee said:


> Maybe if they see this then they will pop in and say Hello again.
> 
> I have not seen Treeguy for awhile, he helped me quite a bit giving advice on transplanting a tree so I would like to see him back.
> 
> Anyone else care to add to the list?


 I know where he is tho'... and he's ok... but yes it would be nice to see him back...

I'd like to have a few people back that can't come back sadly, because they've gone to the heavenly forum...


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2020)

Among those who left the forum over the past 6 months-ish, I miss @treeguy64 and @Shalimar.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

I miss @Denise1952 , a lot , she's so funny at times despite going through really hard times, and she's always got great stories to tell, but we only get short but quality  visits from her every now and again... but I miss her when she's not here..


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Among those who left the forum over the past 6 months-ish, I miss @treeguy64 and @Shalimar.


Me too


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2020)

@treeguy64, @Seeker, @Catlady @Lara, @Falcon, @JimW,  BlueSkies, Carla,


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2020)

I can think of several  members  from years back,  and a couple fairly newbies that came and went too fast.   
I hope they are doing  well,   but just choose not to be here.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> @treeguy64, @Seeker, @Catlady @Lara, @Falcon, @JimW,  BlueSkies, Carla,


Oooh Lara..how did I forget @Lara ? I was thinking of her only yesterday...


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2020)

Also @Olivia.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Also @Olivia.


 I think someone said that someone upset @Olivia  ...I don't know what happened, but yes I agree , I'm sorry she's no longer here..


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 24, 2020)

I've thought about those mentioned, from time to time
Treeguy for sure

Seems JimW is a bit of a mystery

I do miss his personality here

Wish him well


----------



## terry123 (Apr 24, 2020)

What about Lon?  Did I miss something about him?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2020)

terry123 said:


> What about Lon?  Did I miss something about him?


He was banned quite some time ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> He was banned quite some time ago.


 he was... but he and Tree-guy are now elsewhere on the same forum...


----------



## terry123 (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks, I thought I had missed something.  Also Falcon!


----------



## jujube (Apr 24, 2020)

I wish shalimar and Denise would come back.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

Haven't seen Trade in awhile. Miss TreeGuy.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Haven't seen Trade in awhile. Miss TreeGuy.


Last time Trade posted he said he was having some bad pain in his wrists and was finding it difficult to type


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Crackerjack..*.. she joined us a few months ago, posted quite a bit was very nice, loved to look at the pictures I posted of a place where she knew as a youngster... and then disappeared, haven't seen her since. perhaps this forum wasn't for her, we do get a lot of people join then leave again after a few posts, but more stay so that's a bonus... But it's not for everyone... we all find our niche somewhere don't we ?


----------



## Lee (Apr 24, 2020)

Can we send  a PM to those we miss ....if they pop in to see the thread they might be missing us too

I miss Charry and Jet too.....loved the UK content they provided


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Jet posts occasionally here and elsewhere... but he's posted a lot less since he got himself a new wife ... 

 well Lee...there's still me,  Rosemarie,  Pam, Mike, Capt Lightening, Wren  Laurie  and a few others in the UK giving plenty UK perspective...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

Did anyone mention Jaminhealth? I really enjoyed her input on natural remedies and more.....


----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> @treeguy64, @Seeker, @Catlady @Lara, @Falcon, @JimW


Me too and Shalimar. 
Seeker! She’s caring for her mom now 
Falcon left when we changed formats. He was 95 then. Funny guy. I miss Lara’s feminine southern hospitality. Treeguy, Catlady and JimW just vanished suddenly. 

I don’t know those others.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Did anyone mention Jaminhealth? I really enjoyed her input on natural remedies and more.....


Banned.. kept coming back under aliases...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Me too and Shalimar.
> Seeker! She’s caring for her mom now
> Falcon left when we changed formats. He was 95 then. Funny guy. I miss Lara’s feminine southern hospitality. Treeguy, Catlady and JimW just vanished suddenly.
> 
> I don’t know those others.


You're right about Falcon, not even sure if he;s still alive tbh...  we actually lost a couple of others on the change over at first...they felt they were too old to make the change to a new way of posting,  but one of them AZjim changed his mind and returned to this new format and after a very short time found it easier than the last format we'd been using for years. Sadly we lost AZjim in December to a higher power... almost exactly a year after his wife..


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 24, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Did anyone mention Jaminhealth? I really enjoyed her input on natural remedies and more.....


*'and more.....'*
Lots *'more'*

Yeah, can't say I miss Jaminhealthdownyerthroat

Hopefully she found her place...where bickering is rife


----------



## jujube (Apr 24, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *'and more.....'*
> Lots *'more'*
> 
> Yeah, can't say I miss Jaminhealthdownyerthroat
> ...



If anyone misses her terribly, she's over at Citydata with the same screen name and the same posting style.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 24, 2020)

jujube said:


> If anyone misses her terribly, she's over at Citydata with the same screen name and the same posting style.



Duly noted


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 25, 2020)

I miss IKE, along with many of the other folks mentioned. Always had fun reading IKE's posts. I hope he's well..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 25, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> I miss IKE, along with many of the other folks mentioned. Always had fun reading IKE's posts. I hope he's well..


I talked with him when AZJim passed, he is doing fine..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> I miss IKE, along with many of the other folks mentioned. Always had fun reading IKE's posts. I hope he's well..


Sadly Ike Died ... sorry Hazydavey to be the bearer of bad news, but it must be 2 years now or more . ..we all missed him greatly, and for a little while his daughter joined the forum and continued posting her dad's thoughts from his diaries after he passed...they were delightful memories as if we still had Ike here


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I talked with him when AZJim passed, he is doing fine..


which Ike did you talk to Ken?....


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2020)

Warrigal is still out there, but haven’t heard from her in awhile.
Denise is doing okay. I talk to her sister, once in awhile, and everything is good. Think she posts on another site.
So many have come and gone since I’ve been on here.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Warrigal is still out there, but haven’t heard from her in awhile.
> Denise is doing okay. I talk to her sister, once in awhile, and everything is good. Think she posts on another site.
> So many have come and gone since I’ve been on here.


Pappy,  warrigal, posted today and yesterday.. we see her often.. ...very pleased to hear that Denise is doing well, thanks for that Pappy... but you're right in the years we've been here... there has been many come and gone.... I miss Ina, God rest her soul...


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Pappy,  warrigal, posted today and yesterday.. we see her often.. ...very pleased to hear that Denise is doing well, thanks for that Pappy... but you're right in the years we've been here... there has been many come and gone.... I miss Ina, God rest her soul...



I didn’t Ina had passed. So sorry. I just read Warrigals thread, so I see she is posting. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I didn’t Ina had passed. So sorry. I just read Warrigals thread, so I see she is posting. Thanks for letting me know.


 Oh Pappy I didn't know you weren't aware Ina had passed, it was a couple of years ago at least.. she was only in her 60's, she never really recovered from her husbands' death... @Happyflowerlady , knows the exact date,  they were close friends


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 25, 2020)

Lee said:


> Maybe if they see this then they will pop in and say Hello again.
> 
> I have not seen Treeguy for awhile, he helped me quite a bit giving advice on transplanting a tree so I would like to see him back.
> 
> Anyone else care to add to the list?



I'm back. 

I will say, here, and then never mention it, again, that I was not banned from this forum. Rather, I left over differences I had with the way certain policies were enforced by the powers that be, here, no more, no less. 

Heading into the future, I intend to steer clear of any potential issues that might lead to my leaving, again. 

I missed quite a few of you, and only saw this thread about an hour ago, when I decided to see what was going on, in here. It moved me to become a contributing member, once again. 

I'm glad to be back.....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Lee (Apr 25, 2020)

Yay! .....it worked....so glad to see you back Treeguy   

and just to let you know your tree advice worked so far, crossing my fingers, thank you.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> which Ike did you talk to Ken?....


A different Ike, HD.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> A different Ike, HD.


 Clearly..RR.... I wonder which Ike HazyDavey was referring to...I hope it's the one who is apparently still alive, not sure I know that one...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Clearly..RR.... I wonder which Ike HazyDavey was referring to...I hope it's the one who is apparently still alive, not sure I know that one...


We have an Ike, and that's the one HazyDavy was referring to; not connected to where you were, so you didn't know him, chica.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2020)

@treeguy64


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> We have an Ike, and that's the one HazyDavy was referring to; not connected to where you were, so you didn't know him, chica.


 well that's a relief...


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 25, 2020)

Glad to see you back @treeguy64


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Did anyone mention Jaminhealth? I really enjoyed her input on natural remedies and more.....



@PopsnTuff  ... You don't have to go too far to still get her  'Health'   input...   check below.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I'm back.
> 
> I will say, here, and then never mention it, again, that I was not banned from this forum. Rather, I left over differences I had with the way certain policies were enforced by the powers that be, here, no more, no less.
> 
> ...


You have been missed in a very big way.  Welcome back!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice to see you back, treeguy!


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> We have an Ike, and that's the one HazyDavy was referring to; not connected to where you were, so you didn't know him, chica.



Thanks for clearing that up for me.. 
Great to see you treeguy64!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Treeguy,glad to have you back


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2020)

Well. I know treeguy’s back. 
Hey treeguy


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

treeguy has the most impressive array of ties


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 25, 2020)

jujube said:


> If anyone misses her terribly, she's over at Citydata with the same screen name and the same posting style.


Wow I didn't know her like that when I first came here! This happened on another forum but the mods kept removing two or three persons as they came back with a hundred different alias' and finally, I think, they gave up.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> which Ike did you talk to Ken?....


Ike in Oklahoma...Not the one on the other forum..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ike in Oklahoma...Not the one on the other forum..


 well he's not on the other forum any more.. sadly.... but I'm pleased there's another Ike somewhere alive ...


----------



## oldman (Apr 25, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Duly noted
> 
> View attachment 100916


What is citydata?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

oldman said:


> What is citydata?


 It's a very large forum ... just put it into google...you'll find it..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 25, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I'm back.
> 
> I will say...I missed quite a few of you, and only saw this thread about an hour ago, when I decided to see what was going on, in here. It moved me to become a contributing member, once again.
> 
> I'm glad to be back.....



Yay! .


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

I also miss 911.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh yes. And what about IKE. Not sure if he was mentioned. He had face cancer the last I heard from him. I hope he’s ok.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Oh yes. And what about IKE. Not sure if he was mentioned. He had face cancer the last I heard from him. I hope he’s ok.





Ken N Tx said:


> I talked with him when AZJim passed, he is doing fine..


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

This is good news. 
Thanks.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 28, 2020)

I haven't posted since January but had been an active member for years. Nobody noticed? Ok.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I haven't posted since January but had been an active member for years. Nobody noticed? Ok.


Hey. Welcome back. 
I’m sure we just forgot your name.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Hey. Welcome back.
> I’m sure we just forgot your name.


I'll admit to being forgettable.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'll admit to being forgettable.


Awwww.....maybe it’s your name. 
Not sure whether you are a person or a plant. 
Just being silly here Georgia.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2020)

I remember you,  @GeorgiaXplant 
It's good to see you.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Awwww.....maybe it’s your name.
> Not sure whether you are a person or a plant.
> Just being silly here Georgia. ☺



"X" a kind of shorthand for "transplant," i.e., Georgia transplant.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> "X" a kind of shorthand for "transplant," i.e., Georgia transplant.


Oh. See I never knew this about you. 
I assume you had a transplant of some sort.


----------



## 911 (Apr 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I also miss 911.


I sneak in here now and then. Busy helping out answering phones and helping to dispatch units. It’s been busy enough for the higher ups to call and invite me to come join their party. Seems weird working here as a civilian. Boy, do I have stories to tell. Come Friday, the state is going to begin their “coming out” party. I expect it will be busier.

Talk to you soon.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey 911. So happy to see you.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Oh. See I never knew this about you.
> I assume you had a transplant of some sort.


Nope. Transplanted here from Kentucky. Transplanted there from the UP of Michigan. Transplanted to the UP of Michigan from Georgia. Transplanted to Georgia from Stuttgart...it goes on and on.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2020)

I haven't come across Classic Rocker in awhile.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 28, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I haven't come across Classic Rocker in awhile.


That was mean so I edited it all out! Sorry (but not really!)


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Nope. Transplanted here from Kentucky. Transplanted there from the UP of Michigan. Transplanted to the UP of Michigan from Georgia. Transplanted to Georgia from Stuttgart...it goes on and on.


Wow! You really moved around. Duly noted.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Wow! You really moved around. Duly noted.


Texas, New Mexico, California, West Virginia, Wisconsin, Hawaii. Sometimes I'd lose track of myself. Sometimes think of a restaurant I wanted to go to only to remember that it was somewhere else I'd lived. Sigh. Been here for 11 years. Next stop is the bone yard.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 28, 2020)

I was mostly on another forum....A very nice person here asked if I would like to come here....
I did find another person here who went to the same school as me....
Other wise, I'm not too familiar with that many people....


----------



## Jim W. (Apr 28, 2020)

I've just been busy and lazy.

I might be the only person I know of who can be both at the same time.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I haven't come across Classic Rocker in awhile.


 he's fine, he posts on another forum most days


----------



## Victor (May 1, 2020)

Any of these people might be here with another alias, it's possible.
What about curmudgeon from 2019? He was active for 6 months then quit.


----------



## Liberty (May 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> he was... but he and Tree-guy are now elsewhere on the same forum...


Wonder why Tree-guy left this forum...and why others that seem so regular leave (assuming they don't have to of course).
Parting is such sweet sorrow.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Wonder why Tree-guy left this forum...and why others that seem so regular leave (assuming they don't have to of course).
> Parting is such sweet sorrow.


Tree-guy is back...


----------



## Liberty (May 1, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Texas, New Mexico, California, West Virginia, Wisconsin, Hawaii. Sometimes I'd lose track of myself. Sometimes think of a restaurant I wanted to go to only to remember that it was somewhere else I'd lived. Sigh. Been here for 11 years. Next stop is the bone yard.


Remember you as being so much like me it is "scary" ...except for all the repotting...lol.


----------



## Liberty (May 1, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I'm back.
> 
> I will say, here, and then never mention it, again, that I was not banned from this forum. Rather, I left over differences I had with the way certain policies were enforced by the powers that be, here, no more, no less.
> 
> ...


Was thinking of you the other day...you should of seen this huge tree we had taken down.  Am always amazed by the talent and agility of the professional tree men.  Part of me always wants to have 911 on "speed dial" when they start to climb, they are so scary good.


----------



## drifter (May 2, 2020)

I can't pull out a name, but the rodeo cowboy who moved fro Florida to Colorado
and whose wife was looking for a job. I miss some of his posts. Anybody know
anything about him?
Sorry, I didn't see Holly's post re: Classic Rocker.


----------



## JaniceM (May 2, 2020)

drifter said:


> I can't pull out a name, but the rodeo cowboy who moved fro Florida to Colorado
> and whose wife was looking for a job. I miss some of his posts. Anybody know
> anything about him?


That's ClassicRocker others above have mentioned.


----------



## drifter (May 2, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> That's ClassicRocker others above have mentioned.


Thanks.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

drifter said:


> I can't pull out a name, but the rodeo cowboy who moved fro Florida to Colorado
> and whose wife was looking for a job. I miss some of his posts. Anybody know
> anything about him?
> Sorry, I didn't see Holly's post re: Classic Rocker.


Yes he's fine... he's posting on another very small forum..his wife is still looking for work!!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> he's posting on another very small forum..


And getting smaller all the time.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> And getting smaller all the time.


So I've been told....


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2020)

I also miss @Trade.  A lot.


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I also miss @Trade.  A lot.


Me too.


----------



## Don M. (May 3, 2020)

I kind of miss Lon, and his often "pertinent" posts....the Most Important one which was about "How do you mount your toilet paper...so that it unrolls Over or Under"


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I kind of miss Lon, and his often "pertinent" posts....the Most Important one which was about "How do you mount your toilet paper...so that it unrolls Over or Under"


 Lon has even less to talk about now he's in enforced isolation in his care home room.. he's fine, tho'... but unable to mingle with the other ''guests'' .. or go to lunch  dinner communally  .. but I believe he''s coping remarkably well under these extreme circumstances


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Lon has even less to talk about now he's in enforced isolation in his care home room.. he's fine, tho'... but unable to mingle with the other ''guests'' .. or go to lunch  dinner communally  .. but I believe he''s coping remarkably well under these extreme circumstances


Thanks for the update.  I'm sorry about the isolation he's going through at his assisted living.  That has to be very difficult.  Glad he's bearing up.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Thanks for the update.  I'm sorry about the isolation he's going through at his assisted living.  That has to be very difficult.  Glad he's bearing up.


 He's still posting on another forum, and enjoying his various electronic gadgets so not totally without anything to do at all, but yes it must be very difficult to be living in isolation in those types of situations... fortunately he doesn't have to cook for himself...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Oh Pappy I didn't know you weren't aware Ina had passed, it was a couple of years ago at least.. she was only in her 60's, she never really recovered from her husbands' death... @Happyflowerlady , knows the exact date,  they were close friends



My beloved friend (and all of our friend here at the time) , Ina, passed away on December 9, 2017, @Pappy.   Her stepdaughter, Patricia, called me that morning and told me that Ina had passed away in her sleep overnight.  
It was a total shock to me when it happened, because Ina seemed to be doing okay, and she and I had been talking about getting ready for Christmas, and she was looking forward to celebrating Christmas with her family. 

I am forever thankful that Ina was able to come to Huntsville and visit me after her husband passed away.  She bought herself a  nice little Kia Sportage, loaded up her little Yorkie, Izzy, and drove  all the way from Houston, Texas to Huntsville , Alabama.  We enjoyed being able to actually visit and get to know each other “in person” for almost a week, and then she drove back home.

Ina loved her iPad, but she had trouble understanding how it worked, and I was her on-call iPad helper right from the first ; as well as we just had visits almost every day , and I had come to think of Ina as part of my family. 
I still miss her, but I am glad to believe that she is in heaven with her husband and two sons now.  Here is a picture of Ina and Izzy when she went on her last trip , and this was in California  at the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## 911 (May 9, 2020)

Last Wednesday evening, I was ready to leave for the day when I was asked if I could stick around for another hour or so while the Radio Dispatcher took a short lunch. I agreed. She wasn’t gone 10 minutes when I received a call from a young man telling me that he just killed his mother and two siblings and was going to kill himself. He told me that he wanted me to know so we could get some cops to his house and clean up the mess so the bodies wouldn’t lay around for days. 

I immediately called the Lieutenant who was in charge of the District. He activated the SWAT team and they surrounded the house before kicking in the door. It all tuned out to be a hoax. The kids in the house had been playing a virtual reality game online and the one player had to identify his home address. From that, the kid on the other end of the line called in the hoax using the kid’s address.

Since then, we have given the caller’s IP address to the FBI and they will be handling it from here on out. It appears that the call came from Connecticut, but the FBI will be able to use the IP address to find the direct link to the correct house. I haven’t been into the Barracks for a few days, but I’m sure that this person who made the call has already been identified.


----------



## 911 (May 9, 2020)

How about Falcon?


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

911 said:


> How about Falcon?


Falcon was mentioned several times on this thread... ...When we made the change over to this new format, I remember him saying he was not about to learn new ways.. he'd got used to the old way and wasn't about to learn anything new at his advanced age I suppose..


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> My beloved friend (and all of our friend here at the time) , Ina, passed away on December 9, 2017, @Pappy.   Her stepdaughter, Patricia, called me that morning and told me that Ina had passed away in her sleep overnight.
> It was a total shock to me when it happened, because Ina seemed to be doing okay, and she and I had been talking about getting ready for Christmas, and she was looking forward to celebrating Christmas with her family.
> 
> I am forever thankful that Ina was able to come to Huntsville and visit me after her husband passed away.  She bought herself a  nice little Kia Sportage, loaded up her little Yorkie, Izzy, and drove  all the way from Houston, Texas to Huntsville , Alabama.  We enjoyed being able to actually visit and get to know each other “in person” for almost a week, and then she drove back home.
> ...


I do miss Ina, she was a good person, may she rest peacefully....will always be remembered.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Falcon was mentioned several times on this thread... ...When we made the change over to this new format, I remember him saying he was not about to learn new ways.. he'd got used to the old way and wasn't about to learn anything new at his advanced age I suppose..


I remember that CeeCee said she called him on the phone, and he wasn't very coherent.  His son was caring for him, I think he may not have been doing very well, aside from the software upgrade.


----------



## 911 (May 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Falcon was mentioned several times on this thread... ...When we made the change over to this new format, I remember him saying he was not about to learn new ways.. he'd got used to the old way and wasn't about to learn anything new at his advanced age I suppose..


Thanks. I should have read the other posts. It’s been awhile  since I posted and I need to catch up, but too much has happened.


----------



## 911 (May 10, 2020)

911 said:


> Last Wednesday evening, I was ready to leave for the day when I was asked if I could stick around for another hour or so while the Radio Dispatcher took a short lunch. I agreed. She wasn’t gone 10 minutes when I received a call from a young man telling me that he just killed his mother and two siblings and was going to kill himself. He told me that he wanted me to know so we could get some cops to his house and clean up the mess so the bodies wouldn’t lay around for days.
> 
> I immediately called the Lieutenant who was in charge of the District. He activated the SWAT team and they surrounded the house before kicking in the door. It all tuned out to be a hoax. The kids in the house had been playing a virtual reality game online and the one player had to identify his home address. From that, the kid on the other end of the line called in the hoax using the kid’s address.
> 
> Since then, we have given the caller’s IP address to the FBI and they will be handling it from here on out. It appears that the call came from Connecticut, but the FBI will be able to use the IP address to find the direct link to the correct house. I haven’t been into the Barracks for a few days, but I’m sure that this person who made the call has already been identified.


Earlier this morning, I learned that the call came from a small town in Connecticut named Torrington.


----------



## 911 (May 10, 2020)

I remember Ina. Wasn’t her husband Michael?


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

911 said:


> I remember Ina. Wasn’t her husband Michael?


yes that's right... she never got over his death . She was quite a bit younger than Michael and she was broken when he died, and with several health issues of her own, she didn't manage to get out of her 60's...


----------



## JaniceM (May 10, 2020)

911 said:


> How about Falcon?


Someone said he didn't want to come along when the forum moved to its current location.  
I'd been wondering about him, too.


----------



## JaniceM (May 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> yes that's right... she never got over his death . She was quite a bit younger than Michael and she was broken when he died, and with several health issues of her own, she didn't manage to get out of her 60's...


Ina was also a wonderful example of how a person can have a hard life and not become bitter.  She was a loving, caring person.


----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)

I just recalled another member I haven't seen in a long time...  Ike from Oklahoma..?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 15, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I just recalled another member I haven't seen in a long time...  Ike from Oklahoma..?


He was mentioned, he is doing well..


----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> He was mentioned, he is doing well..


That's good to know!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 15, 2020)

Did Trade and Olivia decide to elope?


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Did Trade and Olivia decide to elope?


 I was wondering that very thing too....


----------



## CeeCee (May 19, 2020)

Nobody missed me either. 

As for falcon, I did call him a few months ago, maybe I’ll try again.

Didnt know AZJim died.


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> Nobody missed me either.
> 
> As for falcon, I did call him a few months ago, maybe I’ll try again.
> 
> Didnt know AZJim died.


I missed you.. but I couldn't remember what your screen name was on here..  Good to see you!!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 19, 2020)

*I never got to know Ina well, wish I had. You all seem to have good memories of her.  *


----------



## CeeCee (May 19, 2020)

I just called falcon.  He answered the phone but has trouble hearing.

He sounded good but he couldn’t hear what I was saying ...said to call later so I can talk to his son Don.


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2020)

911 said:


> Earlier this morning, I learned that the call came from a small town in Connecticut named Torrington.


I know where Torrington is. That woud be Troop L in Litchfield.


----------



## oldman (May 19, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> I just called falcon.  He answered the phone but has trouble hearing.
> 
> He sounded good but he couldn’t hear what I was saying ...said to call later so I can talk to his son Don.


Too many airplane engines in his head. I have Tinnitus from jet engines. Man, those things are loud and the vibration alone is enough to break an eardrum.


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> Nobody missed me either.


I did wonder where the Angel Wings lady was


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

oldman said:


> Too many airplane engines in his head. I have Tinnitus from jet engines. Man, those things are loud and the vibration alone is enough to break an eardrum.


My ex had tinnitus. You have my sympathy.


----------



## oldman (May 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My ex had tinnitus. You have my sympathy.


Thanks. Some days are worse than others. I think days like rainy, snowy or really cold days, it gets louder. A normal day is enough to put a man in the nuthouse.


----------



## CeeCee (May 19, 2020)

oldman said:


> Too many airplane engines in his head. I have Tinnitus from jet engines. Man, those things are loud and the vibration alone is enough to break an eardrum.



That’s probably the case with falcon.  When I first met him 15 years ago, he was already having slight hearing problems.


----------



## oldman (May 19, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> That’s probably the case with falcon.  When I first met him 15 years ago, he was already having slight hearing problems.


The problem with Tinnitus is that it doesn't show up until later in life. There is no known cure, but there are hundreds of remedies that people swear by. I have been to special hearing institutes in New York and also to the Cleveland and Mayo Clinics. My last visit to a specialist was at Johns Hopkins and I got the same answer from everyone. "There is no known cure." Not even cutting the nerve (Acoustic Neuroma) would be a 100% guarantee that would stop the noise, but it would stop the hearing. I asked the last doctor, just out of curiosity, if the noise will stop when I die. His answer was astonishing to me. He said, "Maybe!"


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

oldman said:


> The problem with Tinnitus is that it doesn't show up until later in life. There is no known cure, but there are hundreds of remedies that people swear by. I have been to special hearing institutes in New York and also to the Cleveland and Mayo Clinics. My last visit to a specialist was at Johns Hopkins and I got the same answer from everyone. "There is no known cure." Not even cutting the nerve (Acoustic Neuroma) would be a 100% guarantee that would stop the noise, but it would stop the hearing. I asked the last doctor, just out of curiosity, if the noise will stop when I die. His answer was astonishing to me. He said, "Maybe!"


I believe more younger people are getting tinnitus. On the T forum I was on, there were all generations. I was asked to be a moderator when I joined, and learned a lot about the different types of T, and the many operations some people would go through to "get rid of it". I'm sure you know all about it.


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I believe more younger people are getting tinnitus. On the T forum I was on, there were all generations. I was asked to be a moderator when I joined, and learned a lot about the different types of T, and the many operations some people would go through to "get rid of it". I'm sure you know all about it.


It can also be caused by something as basic as allergy to, or overuse of, aspirin.


----------



## CeeCee (May 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I believe more younger people are getting tinnitus. On the T forum I was on, there were all generations. I was asked to be a moderator when I joined, and learned a lot about the different types of T, and the many operations some people would go through to "get rid of it". I'm sure you know all about it.



I agree...I think some meds even have it as a side effect.  My sister has it ...but not bad and it comes and goes with her I think.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I believe more younger people are getting tinnitus. On the T forum I was on, there were all generations. I was asked to be a moderator when I joined, and learned a lot about the different types of T, and the many operations some people would go through to "get rid of it". I'm sure you know all about it.


overuse of headphones or earphones & bluetooth headphones for phones, most likely...


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> overuse of headphones or earphones & bluetooth headphones for phones, most likely...


Starting with the use of Walkman's .. remember those?


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> Nobody missed me either.
> 
> As for falcon, I did call him a few months ago, maybe I’ll try again.
> 
> Didnt know AZJim died.


 well you know that us old timers know you take regular breaks from the forums  every now and then, so we're used to you going and coming back...


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2020)

Blasting huge speakers at concerts and headphones, too.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Blasting huge speakers at concerts and headphones, too.


 yes but people weren't at Concerts enough to have it affect their hearing... the people it _did_ affect were the musicians, and the sound engineers...


----------



## CeeCee (May 19, 2020)

Now the problems will be our eyes....everybody is on  computer, iPad or iPhone almost all day..especially with covid and people working from home...even kids who are online anyway have the added online schooling.


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Blasting huge speakers at concerts and headphones, too.


My ex has his own paving business, using brick-saws and other noisy equipment. That's where his tinnitus started. It was being too close to ridiculously loud speakers at an event that pushed it way over the edge into not being able to cope.

When I used to go to my nephew's gigs downtown, I would wear foam earplugs, and even then, had to go outside from time to time to give my ears a rest.

I do the same at movie theatres, which are ridiculously loud .. same for live theatre.


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> Now the problems will be our eyes....everybody is on  computer, iPad or iPhone almost all day..especially with covid and people working from home...even kids who are online anyway have the added online schooling.


True.


----------



## Butterfly (May 19, 2020)

I really miss Falcon!


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 19, 2020)

Again Chic hasnt been on here for two weeks.....anyone know if she's okay?


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2020)

oldman said:


> Too many airplane engines in his head. I have Tinnitus from jet engines


I have it from high powered rifles
Constant ringing, or ocean sounds
I'm no longer conscious of it........until it's mentioned


----------



## oldman (May 20, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I have it from high powered rifles
> Constant ringing, or ocean sounds
> I'm no longer conscious of it........until it's mentioned


You're right. If you don't mentally center on the noise, it's not there, but if you do, it gets louder. The other thing that I was told by a super smart ENT was that if I would start to really become annoyed by the noise to turn on some white noise, even music. It really does help and the louder, the better. The problem with that though is if the noise goes above 85 decibels, it's too high according to OSHA and also Otolaryngologists. (I got the title from a business card.) 

I was told about five years ago that NO medicine would or will cure it, but some surgeons have been experimenting with different types of surgeries, but have only achieved minor successes.


----------



## Gary O' (May 20, 2020)

oldman said:


> You're right. If you don't mentally center on the noise, it's not there, but if you do, it gets louder


Sure does
Just reading about it here...*WHOA!*
Odd thing, though;
We took a jaunt over the hill to the other side of the Cascade range a couple days ago
As usual, we stopped to view *The Pinnacles* near *Crater Lake*, then into the old growth
Our woods is quiet, but not as stone silent as up there
Maybe our area is more given to wind
Anyway, got outa the truck to gather some odd colored moss for my lady to dye her wool
I could actually hear the silence among those aged firs
No ringing
No ocean sounds
Just sweet silence
Been awhile


----------



## Furryanimal (May 21, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Starting with the use of Walkman's .. remember those?


I have a walkman that still works...


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2020)

I miss Seeker. She’s so much fun. 
She started caring for her aging mother and I haven’t seen her in ages. I hope she’s ok.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

Getting a little concerned about @chic now. I know she values her privacy and doesn't post every day, but she's not usually gone as long as this.. hope all is well Chic...   

Missing @toffee as well... ...hope all is well with you too...


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 23, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Getting a little concerned about @chic now. I know she values her privacy and doesn't post every day, but she's not usually gone as long as this.. hope all is well Chic...
> 
> Missing @toffee as well... ...hope all is well with you too...


I know she was the caretaker for her elderly Mom and was losing her mind being shut in....and Toffee just might be spending more time on her other social site....will have a peek to check.....miss them both posting xo

Just searched Toffee on the other site and she's gone from there too, as well as the SF site here


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2020)

I've been thinking about @chic, too.  The isolation was really getting her down.  Hope she's ok.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 24, 2020)

I don't know if she's been mentioned, but what happened to Ameriscot?  I believe she headed off to Thailand for the winter, but was never heard of again.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> I don't know if she's been mentioned, but what happened to Ameriscot?  I believe she headed off to Thailand for the winter, but was never heard of again.


She was banned a long time ago...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2020)

Has anyone heard from terry123?

It looks like she hasn't posted in about a week.


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*I  might be imagining it but I'm sure Terry posted a like on one of my posts either today or yesterday...*  *that said...time just flies by for me, one day turns into a week before I know it.. so it could have been longer,*


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2020)

Where’s Lee?  I haven’t seen her around for ages either or Pepper.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Where’s Lee?  I haven’t seen her around for ages either or Pepper.


Goodness me yes, where ARE @Lee  and  Pepper ?...what about Charry ?


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Lee posted as recently as a  little over a week ago, but that's not as much or as often, as is her usual.  I'd like to see her drop in, also.

Charry, I thought I'd seen her post something, yesterday or so....but as Holly commented above....the days string together, and so does my brain, so I can't keep track.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Lee posted as recently as a  little over a week ago, but that's not as much or as often, as is her usual.  I'd like to see her drop in, also.
> 
> Charry, I thought I'd seen her post something, yesterday or so....but as Holly commented above....the days string together, and so does my brain, so I can't keep track.


'tis true...time does go so fast, and also we can't be eyes everywhere on the forum either, so it's possible some people have posted and we've just not seen it...


----------



## applecruncher (May 27, 2020)

Maybe  a spreadsheet would help. 
Sometimes lives and other interests get in the way of  SF.


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

What?!  People might have something _else_ to do??


----------



## applecruncher (May 27, 2020)

_Some _people.


----------



## Liberty (May 27, 2020)

Has anyone heard from Yo Yo since she went to the hospital?  Sure hope she's ok.


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

No, we haven't,  @Liberty  and it's been 18 days since then....


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

What about Pepper?


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

Where is @Ferocious ?...  Not like him not to post for a week... . Some people don't post all that regularly, or have regular breaks from the forum, but others who post almost daily like Ferocious then suddenly stop, are a concern..


----------



## Lee (May 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Where’s Lee?  I haven’t seen her around for ages either or Pepper.



Here I am, not to worry, not leaving you lovely people, computer went down and had to be sent out for repair and so used the time to start on the yard work.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

Lee said:


> Here I am, not to worry, not leaving you lovely people, computer went down and had to be sent out for repair and so used the time to start on the yard work...



Well what sort of excuse is that? huh? .. don't you know you had everyone worried, we were about to send out for a search party, you young'uns have no consideration.... blah.. blah..blah...  Great to see you back Lee, and know you're not poorly..


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2020)

Lee said:


> Here I am, not to worry, not leaving you lovely people, computer went down and had to be sent out for repair and so used the time to start on the yard work.


There you are. Well it’s nice to see you back.


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2020)

Good to see you back, Lee.  Hope your computer is better than ever - and that your yard is spiffy.


----------



## Lewkat (May 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Where is @Ferocious ?...  Not like him not to post for a week... . Some people don't post all that regularly, or have regular breaks from the forum, but others who post almost daily like Ferocious then suddenly stop, are a concern..


I've sent him a couple of pm's, Holly and it isn't like him not to respond.  I hope he isn't ill.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I've sent him a couple of pm's, Holly and it isn't like him not to respond.  I hope he isn't ill.


Oh that doesn't sound good at all


----------



## Lewkat (May 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Oh that doesn't sound good at all


No, it doesn't since we usually chatted every couple of days.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 29, 2020)

Yay Chic is back....she posted today under Purple pics.....


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Yeah Chic is back....she posted today under Purple pics.....


 yes I was just about to say the same thing... she 'liked' a couple of my pictures, so I'm pleased she's back ..


----------



## evad (May 30, 2020)

Did Charry leave?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 30, 2020)

evad said:


> Did Charry leave?


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

I love the ways you answer questions, and reply to posts, in many a thread, 
@Ken N Tx


----------



## AnnieA (May 30, 2020)

Kaila said:


> What about Pepper?



I think she's gone from the board ...probably Covid-19 stress related.  I think of her often and hope she's okay.


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

Thanks for the reply, about Pepper
@AnnieA


----------



## evad (Jun 2, 2020)

I mean some people you just miss and wonder about them, I haven't been here long enough to make any missable friends, but I will.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2020)

evad said:


> Did Charry leave?


Charry was on SF yesterday.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm still concerned that Yo Yo hasn't resurfaced here.


----------



## muffin (Jun 7, 2020)

I have just popped back after a long time.
A lot of different people on here.
So hi to you all


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 7, 2020)

muffin said:


> I have just popped back after a long time.
> A lot of different people on here.
> So hi to you all


Hi Muffin!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey Muffin... haven't seen you since long before the change over I don't think.. hope you're well..and the family !!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 8, 2020)

muffin said:


> I have just popped back after a long time.
> A lot of different people on here.
> So hi to you all


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

I wish @Lara  was still here, I miss her a lot!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I wish @Lara  was still here, I miss her a lot!!


----------



## evad (Jun 13, 2020)

muffin said:


> I have just popped back after a long time.
> A lot of different people on here.
> So hi to you all


Muffin!! what are you doing here? I left you at B50 didn't I?


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 13, 2020)

I did the same, so welcome back.


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Where is @Ferocious ?...  Not like him not to post for a week... . Some people don't post all that regularly, or have regular breaks from the forum, but others who post almost daily like Ferocious then suddenly stop, are a concern..


*Hmmmm.....I needed a break from the bungee jumping, Holly, so I've come back to annoy everybody hereabouts again........A chorus of "O-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-h no-o-o-o-o-o" rings out in my ears.....well in the good one anyway. Thank you for caring.  *


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't know her very well, but does anyone know what became of Yo-yo?  I've noticed she's been missing awhile, and heard awhile back that she'd been ill.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Yo-yo went to hospital on May 9, and we've heard nothing since then.
I truly think she would have let us know, if she could.

She's lived alone, and had been exposed to no one, except for having gone to the grocery store, with mask on.  She had enough symptoms of covid, for about a week that they'd given her a test on May 8, but she got worse overnight,  so was advised to call 911, the next day.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 22, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Yo-yo went to hospital on May 9, and we've heard nothing since then.
> I truly think she would have let us know, if she could.
> 
> She's lived alone, and had been exposed to no one, except for having gone to the grocery store, with mask on.  She had enough symptoms of covid, for about a week that they'd given her a test on May 8, but she got worse overnight,  so was advised to call 911, the next day.


That sucks.  I hope she's o.k.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I don't know her very well, but does anyone know what became of Yo-yo?  I've noticed she's been missing awhile, and heard awhile back that she'd been ill.


I believe she was only a member here for a week before she said she was sick .. I hope that she is well, and just changed her mind about posting here..(  that sounds bad, but I mean I'd rather someone stopped posting than be absent because they are ill)


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks, @hollydolly   for reminding me of the other possibilities.  
There are some.  I'd forgotten.

Has @Lee   been seen recently?

Last I remember, she was going to stay in her camp or trailer for a couple nights?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2020)

@Gardenlover


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Gardenlover


Posted yesterday!!


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2020)

TY @Ken N Tx


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Gardenlover


Yeap, I'm still here - This is the busy time of year for garden parties. 

Thanks for missing me.


----------



## Victor (Jun 26, 2020)

At the risk of being unpopular, I don't understand missing a false name, someone you never met or spoke to.
You miss the impression they made on you. So, no I don't miss anyone because I never knew them. Unless you spoke to them on the phone maybe or messaged them privately for a while. Hypothetically, George in Seattle could be Mary in Australia for all anyone knows. This is the internet, not a neighborhood. Maybe you miss something they said, all right.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 26, 2020)

I've made some very good friends on internet forums. A few, I've known for 15-20 yrs. We're in touch regularly, via email and phone. One I've known for 20 years is my best friend in Australia whom I visited 18 yrs. ago. People aren't _all_ hiding behind user names (though I find nothing wrong with a user name different from one's real name), or pretending to be other than who they really are.

Real friendships are made online. Some are short-lived, some are long-lasting, some stay on the forum, others go beyond the forum.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2020)

Victor said:


> Hypothetically, George in Seattle could be Mary in Australia for all anyone knows. This is the internet, not a neighborhood.


Matrix knows where everyone actually is, as he sees the IP address.  I'm pretty sure he would also know if an anonymizer is used.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2020)

I've known @Olivia for 19 years.  I used to have her email address, but I don't have a current one.  I might be able to "track her down" if I tried real hard.  We have some people in common.  I like her very much and miss her very much.  She is extremely intelligent, witty, and nice.  She has never changed that, and I believe it is her true, honest self.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2020)

@Catlady!  Like her a lot.


----------



## evad (Sep 14, 2020)

I miss Charry; we joined in that site before this one and now she's gone


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

evad said:


> I miss Charry; we joined in that site before this one and now she's gone


Charry is  still here, she posted last week

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ended-or-outraged-by-them.52393/#post-1471593


----------



## Liberty (Sep 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I'm still concerned that Yo Yo hasn't resurfaced here.


Me too, Pinky...the last we heard she had covid, and was going to the hospital right?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I've known @Olivia for 19 years.  I used to have her email address, but I don't have a current one.  I might be able to "track her down" if I tried real hard.  We have some people in common.  I like her very much and miss her very much.  She is extremely intelligent, witty, and nice.  She has never changed that, and I believe it is her true, honest self.


19 years? That’s a long time. I miss Olivia.
I also really miss Seeker. She’s such a light hearted, playful soul. She was always up for having fun and I loved all the pictures of her farm life she’d show.

I miss Lara. I know she’s back but she’s not her normal self. She’s usually showing us art photos and inviting us into her world of southern charm.

Then there is Lee who hasn’t been in for a while. I hope she’s ok. She had internet problems the last time we lost  her.

Catlady has been gone for some time and so has terry. I also miss Shalimar. She’s such a shy gentle soul. 

I hope these people are ok health wise and will send some loving thoughts their way .  Here come some loving waves coming your way and you’re gonna feel them. ❤


----------

